# E-Cigarette Summit USA



## Hooked (22/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...21_e-cigarette-summit-usa-plans-revealed.html
21 April 2021

"Organisers have confirmed the full programme for the E-Cigarette Summit USA. The event is set to take place virtually for the second successive year due to the Covid pandemic. It will take place in May but is primarily aimed at experts and policy makers working in the tobacco harm reduction/public health sphere.

E-Cigarette Summit USA will take place over 25-26 May 2021. Interested parties can register for the event now (1), ticket prices range from $295.00 to $895.00 with early bird pricing ending on 30 April.

“We recognise that multiple time zones and busy schedules may make it hard for delegates to watch the entire event in real time,” say the organisers, “so pre-recorded presentations will be available to registered delegates 24 hours in advance of the Summit and the live panel debates with Q&A will also be available to watch-back later. Registered participants will have access to all video recordings and PowerPoint presentations on the secure web platform for 6 months after the Summit.”

The opening keynote speech will be delivered by Professor Kenneth Warner, Professor Emeritus and Dean Emeritus in the School of Public Health at the University of Michigan. The closing keynote will be delivered by Ethan Nadelmann, the founder of the Drug Policy Alliance.

The full list of speakers includes a number of people frequently referred to in POTV articles:

Prof Neal L. Benowitz - Professor of Medicine and Bioengineering & Therapeutic Sciences, University of California, San Francisco
Dr Jamie Hartmann-Boyce - Senior Research Fellow and Editor, Cochrane Tobacco Addiction Group, Nuffield Department of Primary Care Health Sciences, University of Oxford
Prof Ann McNeill - Professor of Tobacco Addiction, Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology & Neuroscience, Kings College London
Cliff Douglas JD - Director, Tobacco Research Network, Adjunct Professor, Department of Health Management and Policy, University of Michigan School of Public Health
Prof Scott Sherman - NYU Langone Medical Center, Department of Population Health
Tim Phillips - Managing Director, ECigIntelligence/TobaccoIntelligence
Clive Bates -Director, Counterfactual
Prof David Levy - Professor of Oncology, Lombardl Comprehensive Cancer Center, Georgetown University
Dr Alex Wodak - President, Australian Drug Law Reform
Deborah Arnott - Chief Executive, Action on Smoking and Health
Dr Ray Niaura - Interim Chair of Department of Epidemiology, Professor of Social & Behavioural, NYU School of Global Public Health

The organisers add: “As always, The E-Cigarette Summit has a single aim of facilitating respectful dialogue and thoughtful analysis of the latest research and evidence, to deliver the most effective health strategies to reduce smoking related death and disease. The role that e-cigarettes and tobacco harm reduction could play in ending or extending the smoking epidemic is likely to remain one of the most fiercely fought debates in public health history. We cannot answer every question yet, but we believe that progress is not only possible but imperative. Join us to be part of the discussion.”

E-Cigarette Summit USA registration - https://www.e-cigarette-summit.us.com/register/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

